# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  "The Sex Life of Robots", animated short film, Michael Sullivan, Richard Skidmore, 2006, USA

## Airicist

Official website - robomike.com

"Sex Life of Robots" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Sex Life of Robots 

 Uploaded on Sep 30, 2008




> Michael Sullivan's pornographic creation.

----------


## Airicist

Robots Have a Sex Life? 

Uploaded on Dec 30, 2008




> Michael Sullivan has a thing for robots, sex and stop motion animation. Clips of his on-going feature, 'The Sex Life of Robots', as well as an exhibition of his robot sculptures are now on display at the Museum of Sex.


atm
bmi

npu
bulletin

documentary
columnist
demystifying

----------


## Airicist

DisinfoTV: The Sex Life of Robots 

Published on Apr 10, 2013




> NSFW - 18+ content. Animator Mike Sullivan explores how robots might reproduce once humanity is out of the picture. This episode goes behind the scenes of his short films, which resemble a surreal, NC-17-rated version of Metropolis.

----------


## Airicist

'Living Dolls' Directed by Maureen Judge 

Uploaded on Mar 14, 2014




> A visit to Michael Sullivan, creator of the extraordinary Robot series

----------


## qiouxdoll

Robots that look like humans will make people more willing to show their weaknesses,  such as human fears,  desires, and a variety of strange cockroaches. Sexual robots are safe places for them. Like real-life dolls to a single man.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Most people buy Realistic Sex Dolls because of the pleasure that they get out of it.  They come with a dildo or masturbator. Better sex performance If you are having sex issues with a human companion, your techniques in bed can get improved by making a fuck doll as your sex partner. The doll gives you the opportunity to find the solution to some sexual problems that you might be encountering with your real-life partner.

----------

